# Australia Calling Re: M/T William Dampier.



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Help Wanted.Any detail on the Australian Tanker William Dampier Build 1968.
Clive.


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

The following from New Zealand Maritime Index:

Vessel Details ( 36 of 66 )

Vessel Name: WILLIAM DAMPIER
Vessel ID: 1385843
Official No: 385843
Vessel Type: Tanker
Illustration: P.2. View of the bulk oil tanker WILLIAM DAMPIER arriving in Sydney.


Source: Ships that serve Australia and New Zealand. 1983 Volume 1 ( Reference ID 888810091 )
Article Title:	[Vessel illustrations from 'The ships that serve Australia and New Zealand. Vol 1.'] ( Fildes, Bob )
Article Abstract:	Illustrations of named vessels have been indexed. Illustrations are black and white unless stated otherwise.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Australia Calling Re:William Dampier.*

John. Many thanks your detail is appreciated.I have a very good image that I will post soon, so that's not so much of a problem. Just a bit short of the finer detail,a little bit disppointed with response from the locals down under here this is the third call for information on this vessel. It is not that long ago since she was used in Australia.Seem to met with a blank.
Clive.


----------



## PAT HARCUS (Oct 7, 2006)

*Willy D*



Clive Anthony Fisher said:


> John. Many thanks your detail is appreciated.I have a very good image that I will post soon, so that's not so much of a problem. Just a bit short of the finer detail,a little bit disppointed with response from the locals down under here this is the third call for information on this vessel. It is not that long ago since she was used in Australia.Seem to met with a blank.
> Clive.


I was an AB onthe william Dampier on her 2nd last voyage under the aussie flag.Talk about flags of convenience as the Wd was falling to pieces at an early age .I painted on her deck beside a cement box onthe stbd aft spring winch SHIP REPAIR BY CONCRETE &CO untill the master noticed and got the cadet to paint over it before we arrived at sydney.The WD was only on the coast for just over 4 years and was replaced by the Viking Merlin on the run to mainly Bahrain and Rasta nura back to SYDNEY


----------

